# JDialog relativ zum Parent ausrichten



## Ishildur (16. Apr 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Ich möchte, dass meine Dialoge in der Mitte seines Parent auftauchen. Gibt es hierfür eine Möglichkeit?
Lg Ishildur


----------



## Escorter (16. Apr 2008)

beim aufruf des jdialog übergibst du ja eh das parent element und dann musst du nur noch größe des dialogs und position des parents auslesen und dem entsprechend den dialog positionieren

```
GraphicsEnvironment env = GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment();
		GraphicsDevice gd = env.getDefaultScreenDevice();
		DisplayMode dm = gd.getDisplayMode();
		//System.out.println(dm.getWidth()+"x"+dm.getHeight( ));
		//setLocation(30, 30);
		int posY = dm.getHeight()/2 - dialog.getSize().height/2;
		int posX = dm.getWidth()/2 - dialog.getSize().width/2;
		dialog.setLocation(posX,posY);
```

Diese Methode richtet den Dialog zentral im Monitor aus. Aber du kannst halt auch die angaben auf den owner beziehen statt auf die screensize
Gruß,
Esco


----------



## Ishildur (17. Apr 2008)

@Escorter
Danke für deine Antwort. Das man es so machen kann, war mir natürlich schon klar!  :lol: Aber ich dachte, vielleicht gibt es ja eine Built-In Methode wie bei C# und Delphi! Ich erlerne eben gerade das Framework und daher stelle ich solch "dumme" Fragen, weil das einem in zukünftigen Projekten natürlich viel Zeit ersparen kann, wenn man solche Built-Ins kennt!


----------



## Niki (17. Apr 2008)

Es gibt auch eine Methode dafür:

setLocationRelativeTo


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Apr 2008)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=67810


----------

